# Bảng Giá Nệm Bông Ép



## Dungtran (14/8/19)

Nệm Bông Ép TATANA  được sản xuất từ các nguyên liệu cao cấp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu dựa trên dây chuyền hiện đại được ép cách nhiệt một cách tinh tế mang lại một chiếc nệm bông ép bền chặt, có độ đàn hồi vừa phải và đặc biệt không gây võng lưng khi nằm an toàn sức khỏe mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho bạn.

Khi đã nghiên cứu và chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý cho mình thì việc bạn đang băng khoăn về mức giá là điều không thể tránh khỏi, bài vết bảng giá nệm bông ép sẽ giúp bạn trong việc chọn kích thước cũng như bảng giá tương ứng của nệm bông ép TATANA

*Đặc tính vượt trội của nệm bông ép TATANA*
1. Thiết kế hiện đại, trẻ trung, sang trọng.
2. Độ vững chắc, nâng đỡ tối đa và độ cứng lý tưởng với các bênh nhân có bệnh cột sống
3. Thông thoáng tuyệt đối bởi áo nệm vải 3D độc đáo và thông minh.
4.Độ bền lên tới 10 năm
5. Gía cả hợp lý, vừa túi tiền mọi gia đình.





​
*Nệm bông ép Thẳng và nệm bông ép gấp 3 TATANA*
Nệm được thiết kế gấp 3 vô cùng tiện lợi và hiện đại, phù hợp với những gia đình có diện tích nhỏ. Nhờ độ cứng vừa phải của nệm bông do đó nệm còn giúp định hình khung xương khớp, tránh đau lưng, thích hợp cho người bị thoát vị đĩa đệm, thời hạn sử dụng lâu.





_Bảng giá nệm bông ép thẳng và gấp 3_​
*Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Gấp 3 TATANA*





​
Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, thoáng mát, kháng khuẩn, đảm bảo an toàn sử dụng không gây kích ứng da mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho gia đình bạn.

Đặc biệt, lớp vỏ nệm được làm bằng chất liệu gấm, các hoa văn được dệt trực tiếp vào sợi vải mang đến cảm giác mềm mượt, chắc chắn, có khả năng chống bụi bẩn và dễ dàng vệ sinh.






_Bảng giá nệm bông ép vải gấm gấp 3 Tatana_​
*Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Chần Gòn TATANA *






_Bề mặt nệm gấm chần gòn_​
Cũng giống như nệm bông ép vải gấm gấp 3 TATANA thì nệm bông ép vải gấm chần gòn nay được chần thêm môt lớp chần gòn giúp cho tấm nệm êm ái hơn khi nằm, nâng đỡ tối đa cơ thể của bạn khi nằm.






_Bảng giá nệm bông ép vải gấm chần gòn_​

Mong rằng thông tin trên đây có thể giúp bạn chọn được một chiếc* nệm *phù hợp nhất cho mình nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------

